# replace compression rod



## penroe99 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am new to the site but I am trying to save my girlfriend some money and need some assistance in replacing the compression rod. I got the hub bearing out which needed to be replaced also. The reason I am replacing the compression rod is the ball joint is bad. I am having a problem understanding how the end with the bushing is attached. I know there is a bolt on the bottom but do not see where the other end is or how to access it. I only have a floor jack and not sure if I have to get completely under the car. The car is a 350z, 2003. Thanks for all your help.


----------

